# Conkeror/libxul error running



## roddierod (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I tried the mailing list and nothing, so trying here.

I updated my ports over the weekend (portsnap fetch update) and rebuild all ports that needed updating.  Since then conkeror will not run.  I have tried deleting the conkeror profile directory, updating my ports daily since then to see if any changes to libxul or conkeror have been committed - when they have new builds don't fix the issue.  I even tried installing both from packages, still get the same error.

Here is the error if anyone can give me an hint as to what to do.  I have found references to the error on Linux lists but they are all at least 6 months old and none of those resolutions worked for me.

Thanks,

Rod


```
$ conkeror
JavaScript strict warning: resource://gre/components/TelemetryStartup.js, line 42: ReferenceError: reference to undefined property  Cc[[EMAIL]'@mozilla.org[/EMAIL]/toolkit/crash-reporter;1']
JavaScript warning: file:///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js, line 224: flags argument of String.prototype.{searc  h,match,replace} is deprecated
JavaScript strict warning: chrome://conkeror/content/keywords.js, line 20: SyntaxError: in strict mode code, functions may be decla  red only at top level or immediately within another function
JavaScript strict warning: chrome://conkeror/content/keywords.js, line 30: SyntaxError: in strict mode code, functions may be decla  red only at top level or immediately within another function
JavaScript strict warning: chrome://conkeror/content/keywords.js, line 62: SyntaxError: in strict mode code, functions may be decla  red only at top level or immediately within another function
JavaScript strict warning: chrome://conkeror/content/keywords.js, line 68: SyntaxError: in strict mode code, functions may be decla  red only at top level or immediately within another function
JavaScript strict warning: chrome://conkeror/content/keywords.js, line 72: SyntaxError: in strict mode code, functions may be decla  red only at top level or immediately within another function
JavaScript warning: chrome://conkeror/content/coroutine.js, line 354: mutating the [[Prototype]] of an object will cause your code  to run very slowly; instead create the object with the correct initial [[Prototype]] value using Object.create
Error initializing.
SyntaxError: missing ; before statement
chrome://conkeror/content/debug.js:87
[EMAIL]load1@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:108:17
[EMAIL]application.prototype.load@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:160:25
[EMAIL]application.prototype.require@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:230:13
@chrome://conkeror/content/conkeror.js:14:1
[EMAIL]load1@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:108:17
[EMAIL]application.prototype.load@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:160:25
[EMAIL]application.prototype.require@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:230:13
[EMAIL]application@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/application.js:40:9
[EMAIL]XPCOMUtils__getFactory/factory.createInstance@resource:[/EMAIL]//gre/modules/XPCOMUtils.jsm:326:19
[EMAIL]cmdline.prototype.handle@file:[/EMAIL]///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/command-line.js:20:24
JavaScript error: file:///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/command-line.js, line 23: TypeError: conkeror.handle_command_line is  not a function
JavaScript strict warning: resource://gre/modules/TelemetryEnvironment.jsm, line 488: ReferenceError: reference to undefined proper  ty this._environment._currentEnvironment.addons
$
```


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are a few things to try.

Move *each of* your Conkeror configuration and your ~/.mozilla profile temporarily out of the way.
Run the latest code from git://repo.or.cz/conkeror.git. 
Use `firefox -app` instead of XUL.

I'm doing the last two and Conkeror is working for me, but I also tried with XUL and Conkeror started.

P.S. Do you mean you tried the Conkeror mail list?  If so, are you using the new mailing list address, conkeror@freelists.org?  I don't see your question there.

P.S.S. I now see your post to questions@freebsd.org.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I tried moving the .conkerorrc file and ~/.mozilla profile as you suggested, no luck.   Even tried the again with the `conkeror -safe-mode` still same error.

I'm not clear what you mean by use `firefox -app` instead of XUL...wait think I just figured out what you meant...recompiling now.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 6, 2016)

After trying all you suggestion jrm still no luck running.  I tried rebuilding with the latest from git using xul and firefox - no luck either way. But, I now have new info in the error, seems to be trying to load some plugins but I have no idea what...this error is with no conkeror confguration or .mozilla dir.


`file:///usr/local/share/conkeror/components/command-line.js, line 23:
TypeError: conkeror.handle_command_line is not a function 1470478835884
addons.manager  ERROR   Exception calling provider
PluginProvider.getAddonsByTypes: [Exception... "Component returned
failure code: 0x80570015 (NS_ERROR_XPC_CI_RETURNED_FAILURE)
[nsIJSCID.createInstance]"  nsresult: "0x80570015
(NS_ERROR_XPC_CI_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame ::
resource://gre/modules/addons/PluginProvider.jsm :: getIDHashForString
:: line 33"  data: no]

Stack trace:
getIDHashForString()@resource://gre/modules/addons/PluginProvider.jsm:33

PluginProvider.getPluginList()@resource://gre/modules/addons/PluginProvider.jsm:198

PluginProvider.buildPluginList()@resource://gre/modules/addons/PluginProvider.jsm:219

PluginProvider.getAddonsByTypes()@resource://gre/modules/addons/PluginProvider.jsm:147
callProviderAsync()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:254 <
AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2461

AsyncObjectCaller.prototype.callNext()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:350

AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject/<()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2466

GMPProvider.getAddonsByTypes()@resource://gre/modules/addons/GMPProvider.jsm:664
callProviderAsync()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:254 
AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2461

AsyncObjectCaller.prototype.callNext()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:350

AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject/<()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2466

this.LightweightThemeManager.getAddonsByTypes()@resource://gre/modules/LightweightThemeManager.jsm:450
callProviderAsync()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:254 
AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2461

AsyncObjectCaller.prototype.callNext()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:350

AddonManagerInternal.getAddonsByTypes/<.nextObject/<()@resource://gre/modules/AddonManager.jsm:2466

this.XPIProvider.getAddonsByTypes/<()@resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProvider.jsm:3954
makeSafe/<()@resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProvider.jsm ->
resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProviderUtils.js:168 <

asyncMap()@resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProvider.jsm ->
resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProviderUtils.js:196 <
this.XPIDatabase.getAddonList/<()@resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProvider.jsm
-> resource://gre/modules/addons/XPIProviderUtils.js:1099 <

Handler.prototype.process()@resource://gre/modules/Promise.jsm ->
resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:937 <

this.PromiseWalker.walkerLoop()@resource://gre/modules/Promise.jsm ->
resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:816 <

this.PromiseWalker.scheduleWalkerLoop/<()@resource://gre/modules/Promise.jsm
-> resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:750 JavaScript strict

warning: resource://gre/modules/TelemetryEnvironment.jsm, line 515:
ReferenceError: reference to undefined property
this._environment._currentEnvironment.addons`


----------



## talsamon (Aug 6, 2016)

I downloaded it from    git clone git://repo.or.cz/conkeror.git.
And this version started without problems. (Version 1.0pre1).

Derails here:
http://conkeror.org/InstallationUnix#git

I read on the net this is a bug, and it should exist a newer version 1.0.3 (but I did not find).
Maybe, the version I donwloaded is a patched one, but I don't know.

The version in the port, is also not working on my system.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 6, 2016)

I write it in an existing PR PR 205667.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 7, 2016)

Well...I got it working using the latest version from git.  The 1st time I tried I used the git version with the port patch. This time I pulled the git version and just compiled it itself, now all is working.

Thanks.


----------

